# help! DVD stuck in Macbook



## maccertx57 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a dvd stuck in my macbook drive.

I've tried all the options on my computer and what is suggested on the apple.com support.

It's the new 13" macbook and there doesn't seem to be a place to manually show a paperclip in like my older machines.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2007)

Restart the Macbook and hold down the trackpad's click button when you hear the Macintosh startup chime.  That should force-eject the disc.


----------



## patrickl (Jan 7, 2007)

If not try connecting a usb mouse and restart holding down the mouse button.


----------



## vijmal (Jan 7, 2007)

is there no other way to remove a cd or DVD from a mac or is a reboot the only option ?


----------



## patrickl (Jan 7, 2007)

I once used a penknife to force a CD out of a slot-loading iMac. It trashed the CD but luckily the CD/DVD drive was all right. 

If I were you, though, I think I would take the Macbook to an authorised repair shop.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 7, 2007)

tweezers?


----------



## bobw (Jan 7, 2007)

Try this: 

Go to Hard Drive > System > Library > CoreServices > Menu Extras and double click on Eject.menu

This will put an eject button in your menu bar by the clock. Click on it and the DVD might eject easier. If it does send it in for repair as you probably the optical drive replaced.

A lot of posts on Apple's Boards like this and people having Apple fix the problems.


----------



## maccertx57 (Jan 7, 2007)

i can hear it trying to eject but nothing moves, just the noise it makes when it normally spits it out.

I miss the old school hole where you could shove a paper clip.

I guess it's to the shop on Monday.  Agh.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## milesmac (Sep 2, 2008)

After almost two hours of inserting different thickness of cardboard (business cards, battery package cardboard, blockbuster video card) and tilting (upside down and 45 degree angle) what finally worked for me was tilting the laptop toward me at a 45 degree angle and sliding two glossy tickets(slim glossy cardboard) over the top of the dvd and guiding the dvd out while tilting and pressing eject. What a stupid way to pass two hours, but don't despair, just remember if it doesn't work after about 15 tries, try a different thickness or lenght of card. No harm was done, just try not to get frustrated and smack the damn thing around!
Cheers!


----------



## rohit0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

Either restart your macbook and then try ejecting.

Or, go to the utilities, then disk utility, and click on the dvd icon and then click eject. This should work! 


Cheers,



Rohit


----------



## Bellabie (Feb 25, 2010)

You seem to be in a better position than I... My computer isn't even recognizing that there is a drive, but, after spending a week without success, my computer randomly spat out my CS4 CD. Don't lose hope!


----------



## catgal2005 (May 6, 2010)

BobW, thank you!!! I found the forum because I had a DVD stuck in my MBP and nothing else worked, but that did!!! YAY!


----------



## dcaaboom (Oct 3, 2010)

by pocking pins n slotting ur business card won't do.. u can just do by simultaneously press command+control and eject. try it..!!


----------



## tibbst (Nov 29, 2010)

dcaaboom said:


> press command+control and eject.



I assume this was a joke, since it simply tells a mac to reboot without further prompting.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 29, 2010)

dcaaboom said:


> by pocking pins n slotting ur business card won't do.. u can just do by simultaneously press command+control and eject. try it..!!



Wrong... All you do is restart then hold down the track pad or use a mouse and hold down the mouse. It will force eject what ever is in the disk drive and reboot the computer. No other way around it.


----------

